

An Open Letter to PuppetLabs - fooie
https://communities.bmc.com/community/bmcdn/bmc_service_automation/server_configuration_automation_bladelogic/blog/2014/04/28/an-open-letter-to-puppetlabs

======
fooie
(just the submitter to HN, not the writer of the article. )

------
SEJeff
Surprisingly good response from bmc. I do wonder if Puppet Labs or Luke will
even bother with a response. Something tells me no.

~~~
mattzito
I'm the author, just wanted to say thanks for the hat tip. As far as a
response, as much as I enjoy a good old fashioned internet flame war, a
response isn't necessary. I'd be happy with their thinking about how they
message their product going forward.

And by the same token, I'd hope that if our group was ever was similarly
overreaching in our marketing, that someone would bring it to my attention so
I could try to address it internally.

